# Anyone heard of android for pc?



## AKlass (Jul 3, 2009)

I saw this on youtube seems promising 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M6M...oid-the-easy-way.aspx&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 3, 2009)

I've seen mention of it, but ultimately, it's still something running primarily on ARM architecture.
Just to tide you over though: http://www.androidx86.org/
I figure if there's any news of Android on PCs, it'd be on a site named appropriately, such as this one is.


----------

